# Bowel Problems after hysterectomy



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I had a hysterectomy 2 weeks ago, totally constipated until about 3 days ago, had a all-day poop bonanza. Now I'm constipated again and MISERABLE. I started taking stool softners 2 days ago with little relief. I feel like I have to go, I strain and still nothing comes out. It's making my recovery very nerve-wracking. I still have to start my hormones (Cenestin) but because my stomach is so blah I've put that off. I'm drinking juice, water, walking, and some fiber cereal. Any suggestions?


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Brenda. sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Remember first off not to do so much all at once. You need lots of rest. It's been almost a year since I had my hyst. they did leave one ovary though because I was only 29 at the time and have a high risk portfolio against hrt. (deep vein blood clot, and 2 strokes under my belt) Anyway, as far as your bowel dilema, one thing to remember is that in your abdomen there are a lot of organs and it's really cramped up in there. but now you are missing a vital part and the organs that are left will shift a little only because it's missing the support of the uterus. I know that it took me almost a month before I was back to my normal daily bowel routine. (ibs-d) I know it is uncomfortable to be constipated but boy did I welcome that since having D was giving me a lot more abdominal pain and distention than normal for a while. You mentioned that you are eating fiber cereal. I know that fiber is supposed to make you regular, but, in my opinion, and it's from lots of advice from others when in my situation after the hyst and now yours, lay off fiber for about a week. I did that and there was a big difference. Other than that, it sounds like you are doing everything right so far. Just remember to rest and rest and rest. Your body needs time to heal and get back to normal and if you rush it you will regret it. Believe me I know. I now have to have another surgery to remove all the scar tissue I caused from doing to much all at once and now organs are stuck to eachother and my abdominal wall. Many are completely displaced. More painful than the hyst recovery ever was. so rest and take the full 6-8 weeks it takes to recover.


----------

